# Help anyone had difficult transfer and had blood on catheter and got BFP



## eliza123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,
I had 5 day transfer, 9 days ago. I have a kink in my cervix and had a difficult transfer.  Dr did it with ultrasound.  But when he removed internal, and external catheters there was a little blood on both.  Later that day after resting, back at hotel I had a little blood, not once but twice.  Surely implantation couldn't happen 5hrs post transfer?  Anyway I emailed my Clinic and told them what had happened, my Dr said in the end there was no blood on catheter, which I thought very odd, because I saw it with my own eyes.  He said it probably was from the cervix, which was a difficult navigation.  I made the mistake of going online and saw a article that said blood during transfer was a definite no,no.  I'm just freaking out a little, although I know there is nothing I can do.  Due to test in 2 days, very scared. As had twin mc earlier this year.  Trying to be POSITIVE, just need to share and hear from anyone who has had anything similar happen to them.
Look forward to hearing. thanks
Eliza123


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

HI naughty girl you will drive yourself    just relax and let it all happen stay off the net and enjoy being back in the UK with your family. Love you Malabar


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Eliza,

Try and relax and keep positive...  (easier said than done I know!) 

I know when I had our transfer, after they had done the transfer, on a big screen thingy, they sort of 'squirted' the catheter back into the dish (previously containing our two embryos) to show that both had been transfered sucessfully. We could see on the big screen a bit of blood and mucous (sorry if tmi) which the consultant said was from the begining of the procedure when he entered the cervix . That might explain the blood during transfer.

I also had a bit of blood later that day, but I was still in so much pain from E/C, I just figured it was related to that. We had embryo transfer on day 2.

14 days later we got our first BFP, and we're off for a scan on Thursday, hopefully to see a heartbeat(s)!

GOOD LUCK TO YOU and try and relax... remember that you read every story under the sun on the internet... from perfect cycles to perfect babies, and medical miricales which sounds like it would never have worked also resulting in perfect babies... just hope and pray that this is your turn!  

x Mrs F x


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

HI Mrs _F hope your scan brings you good luck congrats and will    for you. Malabar


----------



## eliza123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,
Mrs-F, congratulations on BFP,  and thank you for your reply.  Yes I must try not to worry and as one Dr said years ago, IVF, is not a exact science.  My concern was that the article I read was on a medical paper written by a IVF Dr.  But like you and my friend Malabar girl said I must try to remain positive, and lets face it, yes we are all different, and little miracles arrive when we least expect them.  Just trying to keep positive and calm   .
Congrats again, and yes the 3ww is worse than 2ww, then its the 6ww, etc,  Good luck and  for you.
Eliza123


----------



## eliza123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Malabar Girl,  Hello my friend.  Yes I have been naughty on the net.  Getting very scared to test.  Trying to remain calm and positive. 
Thinking of you. lol Eliza123


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Eliza123 
Funny I am sure I read exactly the same article or a similar one when I got back to my room after ET and surfed. Well the one I saw was just about statistically what increases/ decreases chances. We really need to put our folders away  the reality is no one knows exactly what makes it work one time and not another.

I did find a very good post on another forum of what happends each day on a 3day ET or a 5day ET,  it could answer your implantation question but then that would be encouraging you to surf again  bad on me.

Look after yourself, relax and take care xxx


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, despite an ok mock transfer they really struggled with my real one. They couldn't get catheter in and poked and prodded then took our one and only blast back to lab and then tried with an introducer then bought blast back again and tried 2 more times before getting it in. Very painful and not much fun with us on very full bladder! I was so panicky that they had dropped blast, that it had got too cold etc and died etc etc. However all worked and now 35 weeks preg.  The blast is very protected in little tube and only quirted out when in the right place. Not unusual for some bleeding from cervix etc if prodded and poked. 

Wishing you all the best of luck, stay positive. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi elIza, sorry just seen the date on your post so my post totally unhelpful. Hope it all worked out for you. X


----------

